# Pork mince ideas



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Alright,

I tend to use Pork mince 99% of the time and just got used to cooking with it in, Bolognase, Lasagne, Taco's, Sheperds pie etc. Also The fat is mainly mononsaturated, and leaner than beef.

I was thinking of eating it on its own, around 500g per day, on a lean mass building phase.

Has anyone any ideas on spicing it up a bit, so its not so plain?

Thanks


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

You sure its leaner than extra lean minced beef mate? ive always been told to stay away from pork cos of its fat content!

If you are looking to make it better why not make them into burgers on the george foremans just add in some herbs and spices mix it all up in a bowl then shape into burger

shapes maybe need to add in an egg to help bind it and whack them on the grill that will drain alot of the fat from it as well mate


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks mate, was reading that minced pork these days is much healthier, has less saturated fat more mono and slightly more protein.

I notice when draining the meat, that the fat is much thinner and less sticky than beef fat.

Even the steak mince seems to be coated with fat and harder to drain off.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

rinse it out in boiling water to get of execess fat


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

hendrix said:


> Alright,
> 
> I tend to use Pork mince 99% of the time and just got used to cooking with it in, Bolognase, Lasagne, Taco's, Sheperds pie etc. Also The fat is mainly mononsaturated, and leaner than beef.
> 
> ...


find a recipe for meatballs, have them warm for tea or take them to work cold job done!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Thanks mate, was reading that minced pork these days is much healthier, has less saturated fat more mono and slightly more protein.
> 
> I notice when draining the meat, that the fat is much thinner and less sticky than beef fat.
> 
> Even the steak mince seems to be coated with fat and harder to drain off.


Where did you read that mate wouldnt mind having a wee look!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Where did you read that mate wouldnt mind having a wee look!


It was an old copy of Flex mate. I think 50% of the fat was from monounsaturates, could be wrong though


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im going to do a little research on this lol


----------

